# Ka24de engine swap



## michael47 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello. So i have a nissan stanza that has a ka24e .but my engine is damnd my cranck shaft is knocking and just last night it died. i was looking for the same engine but i found out that the ka24de was cheaper so i thought hell yeah i guess ill just go with that one. Now my question is what is EXACTLY that i need to do this swap. I know i need to get a harness conversion kit and a ecm or ecu. I talked to my mechanich but he said hes never done drifferent engine swaps. So i really need some ones help! Thank you for taking time to read my post.


----------



## btate89 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a Nissan Altima, so it may be a bit different, but did you ever find any info on engine swaps?


----------

